# Are UK campers the most stuck up?



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Just got back from 2 weeks touring down south in Italy. Not once did the various campers we saw from the UK make even the slightest effort, like even eye contact, to be friendly. We have Italian plates, maybe they thought we were going to rob them. Come on you guys we Italians (actually I'm American) are friendly and I generally feel very safe in Italy. So what's the problem.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

We Brits tend to keep to ourselves.

They also may have assumed you were Italian and wouldn't speak English.

So many reasons why they might not have spoken to you. 

Saying all British are stuck up is like saying all Americans are Loud and Brash. Not fair really.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I find around half of the Continentals do not wish to speak with us on British plates (until they want something).

I realise some may be having a bad day or maybe even something as sad as grieving. 

So, I nod or say Hello and if they don't reply **** em. I don't want their life story, a lecture on Hymers or opinion of the EU. Just a greeting.

TM


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"Saying all British are stuck up "

I don't read the Post that way-have another look :wink:


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*uk campers*

some campers are really ignorant I have found. I drive all round Europe in a truck and find some british think they still own Europe as campers I think they look at the set up uve got then judge you just do ur own thing.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

OK asking if British motorhomers are the most stuck up is the same as asking are American RV'ers the most loud and brash. Lazy and a bit insulting to be honest.

I assume the OP tried to speak to the Brits?

The Italian plate thing would put a lot of Brits off mainly because of the anticipated language barrier.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

It must be just the ones who go to Italy...all the ones we bump into here in the UK are just fine. :lol:


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

Funnily enough, on my last visit to France, I would say bonjour to, Belgians, Germans, French, Dutch, Norwegian and English, and all would respond with a bonjour in return or just a simple smile in acknowledgment....

The only ones that totally blanked both me and my wife was the Italian family...

Go figure.. 8)


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

If you think that it is the foreign plates that are the barrier don’t. The British are petrified of being out of their comfort zone class wise. A huge generalisation I know but I think there is truth in it.

Half are scared that they will lumbered with having to pass time with plebs and make conversation about things that they are barely aware of. The other half that they will be looked down on.

Yanks and continentals seem refreshingly free of such constraint in my opinion


Dick


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

thegamwellsmythes said:


> The Italian plate thing would put a lot of Brits off mainly because of the anticipated language barrier.


They're American - there'll be a language barrier anyway :lol: :wink:

Which is another huge 'generalisation' based on 'the odd experience'

We had commented last year that 'everyone other than the Italians' had been very friendly etc etc and then on arriving at Italian aire number three a local guy jumped up to help me in to my space, lent be his spare lead so we could get power and generally smiled like a long lost brother. Everyone else we met that weekend were friendly indeed.

Later though I had a blazing stand up row with a couple who wanted to move our bicycles out of 'their' way so they could park their car (on our pitch!). I didn't then assume all Italiand were ignorant gits....

....just Fiat drivers!!  :lol:


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*,*

never said gits.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Well I was aiming to stir up some comments and it worked. By the way I think the Brits have surpassed the Yanks in the fatness factor or maybe it's tie. 

Anyway I have an American flag decal on the back and the side and I usually can be heard speaking English with my family. This is just what I observed on this trip most people will give us a look, a smile or a hi. And I look for opportunities to speak English with others.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

jhelm said:


> And I look for opportunities to speak English with others.


That might be part of the problem? :roll:

We have met a number of bloody rude Brits abroad (not only in the van) who make it obvious they don't want to speak to other Brits. A few are even brazen enough to say outright, that they don't go abroad to speak to other Brits!!

They are a small minority of course, but as with all similar situations, they are the ones that make the biggest impression.

Dave


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*,*

I am a lover not not a fighter :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Are you from the Southwest jhelm?

TM


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> We have met a number of bloody rude Brits abroad (not only in the van) who make it obvious they don't want to speak to other Brits. A few are even brazen enough to say
> 
> They are a small minority of course, but as with all similar situations, they are the ones that make the biggest impression.
> 
> Dave


In a way Dave that is what I mean by the British obsession with class. In my opinion there are a significant minority (thankfully) who think that they have sussed out another Brit from across the park, classified them and have decided to either meet or not meet their eye.

The ones that say outright, that they don't go abroad to speak to other Brits are just being bloody rude about it.

Dick


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

must say I've never been blanked , and I'm a trucker with a 20yr old van , does that put me in a class . I think you only see class differences if you want to , we,ve met some loverly people with expensive van , they ply me with their £15 bottles of red and share with them my £1 bottles from Le Clerc . from any country you get nice people and arseholes 8)


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

valphil said:


> I think you only see class differences if you want to ,


I thoroughly agree.

Dick


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I go abroad to get away from the Brits :lol:


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,
Princes to prostitutes I treat em all the same ,loud and aggressive people I avoid or wind em up, and as for race I coudn,t care less.




norm


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I am like goldi. I am not racist, well there are a lot of Brits I have no time for. 8O 

Coming back from Scotland today I decided not to wave at other motorhomes anymore. Mostly because they ignore you on sites even when you speak first to break the ice. :? 

I suppose meeting BarryD in the flesh started the rot.  

Go on everyone, go and annoy Johnny Foreigner. Leave this sceptred isle to the few.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

jhelm said:


> Just got back from 2 weeks touring down south in Italy. Not once did the various campers we saw from the UK make even the slightest effort, like even eye contact, to be friendly. We have Italian plates, maybe they thought we were going to rob them. Come on you guys we Italians (actually I'm American) are friendly and I generally feel very safe in Italy. So what's the problem.


when overseas, we tend to pitch up with the Germans and Dutch if possible, but also the Italians. I was lucky this week as an Italian caravan was pitched next to me - they were shocked to get some Italian spoken to them!

Russell


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
This year in France we hardly met any Brits - some ignored us avoiding any eye contact, but at the aire at Gordes there were already two Adria Twins parked up. We parked across from them in the shade but within minutes we had an enthusiastic Twin convention running. One friendly British couple and the other couple were from Greece but with reasonable English (never met any Greek motorhomers before  )

We were soon comparing our mods to the grey waste, additional shelves and worktops, and underbed storage. The couple from Greece were familiar with our website and were chuffed to meet us.

We find if there is a common interest - vans or places we've visited, the conversation flows. We chatted to Scottish couple for not more than twenty minutes who invited us to call in if we're up in Scotland. 

Must admit we enjoy the occasional conversation in English when we're abroad for a couple of months but rarely chat to French camping caristes probably due to the language barrier and we didn't meet any friendly Dutch this year as we have done in the past.

Steve


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Maybe we're just shy.  



Chris


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Do I perceive a notion that being British is somewhat shameful, and that we should cease to be so the minute we cross the water ?


----------



## dlball (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi,
We`ve had a `shacko` in the Limosin for 10 years now, a project for later in life, not habbitable, we stay in our caravan in the garden and most of the Brits you see in the local town are far more ignorant than the locals. If you say hello or good morning they look at you as if you were a piece of s**t. The locals always speak. We have a french couple as neighbours and they are wonderful, asking do we want to use their shower, toilet etc. inviting us for 6 hr meals, really nice people. Our other neighbours are English and even though they are from a totally different class to me ( Welsh working class me, as opposed to English well, well off ) they too could not be more friendly and helpful. There is no way our worlds would collide in Britain but they do in France and we all get on really well.
Like someone has already said, you shouldn`t generalise, take each person as they come. If they are ignorant, f**k em


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Agree with the above; its the person not the people. The French love it when you speak with them in their own language, if only to pick your grammar apart and demonstrate their cultural superiority! :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> I suppose meeting BarryD in the flesh started the rot.
> 
> Go on everyone, go and annoy Johnny Foreigner. Leave this sceptred isle to the few.


Get stuffed Gnomey! Ill have you know i have met loads of friendly people on Aires and stuff in johnny foreigner land who told me they would have loved to spend some time with me if they didn't have to suddenly dash off to the Dordogne or wherever as soon as we pulled in and got chatting.

You should see the joy and surprise on their faces as I skip along with me Leffe case under my arm and introduce myself. Some of them even look familiar and have MHF stickers in the window but so far all have said that the sticker and user name in the window must have been left from the previous owner and they have never been on MHF forum. :?

They seem to always throw their arms aside and start yawning and always want to have an early night. I guess all that travelling and fresh air makes them tired.

Well never fear folks. Because of this thread and our American/Italian friends disappointing opinion of us Brits abroad I have decided to appoint myself as the official MHF UK Motorhome ambassador as of next week when I will be heading for the French Alps. I will be away for around 2 months (Give or take a year) and will make it my duty to speak and be friendly to you all as and when I come across you! 

The Dutch and French are friendly but they have a habit of chatting up my Misses when Im out in the Dinghy which I think is a bit sly as I tend to chat up other blokes wives in front of them.

Now. As far as the comment about the Brits getting as fat as the Americans goes. All I can say is that I used to work in the USA in the late 90's and they must have been on a massive diet as I never considered myself as slim but they used to call me Twiggy over there.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Are uk campers stuck up.


Not me mate. 
A five minute walk to the showers usually takes me an hour and a half.
Lady p says I spend more time speaking to other folk than her :roll: 

I was spotted on the aire at Honfleur a couple of weeks ago by a member on here. She did not aproach me as she was shy.  or has read my posts . :lol: but she does have a lovelly pair of
miniature schnauzers.

Come on some people are shy, I was taught not to speak to strangers. :? 
Dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

On a site for a week in the Dordogne last year. We were the only Brits and the only mh. the site was full of Dutch. We tried to comunicate with nieghbouring units to no avail.
We got stared at every time we went out and returned. The only acknowledgement we received was a wave from our neighbours when we left.
The next aire had two Brits and a German on. Only the German spoke to us, he was an accountant and explained in great detail the merits of us not joining the euro. :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## Roadhogg (Oct 6, 2012)

If you want a really warm welcome you should come here to Ireland, everybody talks to everybody over here, especially as the weather here has been in the high 20's for the last month & no real rain forecasted until September.

But as we are off ourselves for a little jaunt around Europe I think I shall, for the duration of the trip, appoint myself the official MHF Irish Motorhome ambassador & make a point of recognising every motorhomer that I meet.

Now I don't have a MHF sticker, nor do I have an official questionare, but I do have an Irish registered Chausson motorhome with a scooter on a Hydra-Trail (& an Angela Merkel sticker) so if you see me please call over & say hello.

When I get back I shall publish the results showing the percentage of people, along with their nationality, who approached me & the percentage of people who responded when I approached them.

We can then compare this with the results from the UK ambassador & you will know which campers are the most stuck up.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

During our recent trip to France we were befriended by a French couple who on our arrival kindly advised us about the evening winds on the site and suggested an alternative pitching angle so we'd get some shelter from our 'van. I suggested sharing some malt later as a thank you, however they were out in the evening so I thought that was that. However, the next morning they invited us to their pitch for some cool wine and a long chat, during which they explained that they disliked their fellow French camping-caristes and much preferred socialising with other nationalities. They insisted we take some of the fresh market langoustines they had just cooked. We then got together in the evening for the promised malt and more interesting conversation. I have always found the French polite, exchanging greetings en passant, but never as sociable as these. 

I have reasonable conversational French, some German and a smattering of Spanish; I always try to sus their number plates and greet fellow campers in their own language as I pass their pitch. This has often broken the ice for a chat. I try to do the same with foreign visitors on sites here in the UK and they always appreciate the welcoming touch. I gave up with trying to pronounce Dutch, however, as so many from the Netherlands all seem to speak better English than some Brits!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Langoustines and wine in the morning. Now that's the life Roger  

Dick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

On a serious note for (not too long) last summer over a six month trip I found the Italians in the Dolomites and Northern Italy super friendly. They give you stuff. Maps, Wine, advice and friendly beyond belief.

A German once gave me his map and a stack of beer!

The Austrians and French when I joined their forums were mega helpful and I have met so many that have gone out of their way to help me.

We are exactly the same. Or are we? Just look at this forum. When foriegn members join we are lovely to them and embrace them with open arms. Satco from Germany is one I remember recently. A very useful member and a nice chap.

Sadly I think the OP has a point. Most of the friendships I have made or banter I have had abroad has been with our European cousins. Not all but far too much. How many posts have we seen about us avoiding "The Brits" as well. We are all happy to wave at each other so why avoid each other on an Aire or site?

I feel massively part of Europe now and look forward to meeting and chatting with everyone I meet while out on the road.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I might get some of these to clip on when i am not too talkative.


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*are UK campers the most stuck up*

Hi,We have just come back from France,Holland and Belgium,and we made lots of friends,Belgium campsite whitch is very nice, English couple arrive and park very close to another van ,asked to move a bit so they pack up and go,german couple pull up in same spot,knock on the door and said have we given you enough room,campsite in Holland ,big pitches but room for six vans,3 dutch 2 English,first dutchman helps us on the pitch tells us all about the site and himself,second dutch couple ask which part of England do you come from,third dutch couple said did we need anything as they would get it from the supermarket that afternoon,so far so good but the other camper [English]did not even wave or speak,we did try for a week to just put our hand up, but nothing,we had a great week on this site and all the dutch couples came over to say nice to meet you we are now leaving,as they left before us,so this is why the comments on here are in favour of our Euro campers,some campers need to travel a bit further or more often, Calais is not France go down into rural areas and even if you do not speak french they will make you welcome and help as much as possible,so you have to make your own mind up,the only way is with your experience,H


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

barryd said:


> How many posts have we seen about us avoiding "The Brits" as well. We are all happy to wave at each other so why avoid each other on an Aire or site?


It is impossible for an Englishman to open his mouth without making some other Englishman hate or despise him. German and Spanish are accessible to foreigners: English is not accessible even to Englishmen.

~ George Bernard Shaw, Pygmalion


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Does that mean when we are in Canada in the family RV we are bi- polar then? Depends which side of the pond we are, how stuck up we are?

I always smile and nod at other campers, if they acknowledge fine, might even have a chat, if not they can get on with their day and so will I.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't know about being stuck up, but shy in some cases. Last week we pulled into our pitch and had a choice front in nice views of surrounding area or reverse in and look into the campsite. No contest, but it meant our hab door was facing the caravan parked in the next pitch. They were about 15 feet away so should be no problem. Said hello as I always do, got changed and went into the town for lunch. Came back and they had erected a very large windbreak around themselves; we did not see them again.

How sad.

Dave


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wherever we go
we always learn the words for good day in the local language
and we use it to anyone we pass.
As northeners it's the norm to say morning/hi /owdo to people you pass

and we have always struck up conversations with people of all nationalities and sharing a bottle of wine or some food is the norm

Kev


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

PaulW2 said:


> It is impossible for an Englishman to open his mouth without making some other Englishman hate or despise him. German and Spanish are accessible to foreigners: English is not accessible even to Englishmen.
> 
> ~ George Bernard Shaw, Pygmalion


I didn't realise that George Bernard Shaw was such a pillock


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I've met rude French and friendly French, rude Germans and friendly Germans, rude Belgians and friendly Belgians, rude Dutch and friendly Dutch....yes and rude & friendly English, Scottish.......and ad infinitum.

And I'm sure that surely most of us can same the same?

Not sure we should fall into the Generalisation trap of quoting isolated incidents that we've all probably met.

Fact is we haven't met ALL Germans, French, Belgians etc.

I fear that too many generalisations lead to unwarranted assumptions about races which could in turn lead to prejudice and discrimination.

Treat as you Find I reckon; we've all got our foibles, moods, weaknesses.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

1302 said:


> PaulW2 said:
> 
> 
> > It is impossible for an Englishman to open his mouth without making some other Englishman hate or despise him. German and Spanish are accessible to foreigners: English is not accessible even to Englishmen.
> ...


With the greatest respect 1302 I wonder what he would make of you  ? It was a line from a work of fiction, a play, it was used as an illustration to explain to those from other lands that find it incomprehensible, the workings of the English class system. I don't think that there was the slightest malice intended.

Admittedly it was a while ago and he was Irish. 

Dick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Telbell said:


> I've met rude French and friendly French, rude Germans and friendly Germans, rude Belgians and friendly Belgians, rude Dutch and friendly Dutch....yes and rude & friendly English, Scottish.......and ad infinitum.
> 
> And I'm sure that surely most of us can same the same?
> 
> ...


You can generalise a bit though. I agree that people regardless of nationality are all different but there are general trends.

The French for example think to show wealth is vulgar wheras we (well not me) often like to show off. The Germans and the Brits often look quite miserable if you ask me but I think we are quite similar in a lot of ways. What I really like about the French though is they are not nosey. They will generally walk past your van and ignore you or wont stare at you when you pull in. The Germans and Brits will stare at you. I hate that.

The Dutch always seem to want to chat but could that be because they can all speak English?

Mrs D is the worst offender for generalising though. Because of a few annoying incidents with Belgians she has written the whole nation off and refuses to park next to one now. Sorry Belgium.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,

Yes I reckon reg plates has something to do with it if you know you can converse you are more likly to. A few weaks ago I was in the shower on a site with a lady who spoke very good English, I did,nt know she was Dutch until I asked her.


norm


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

goldi said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Yes I reckon reg plates has something to do with it if you know you can converse you are more likly to. A few weaks ago I was in the shower on a site with a lady who spoke very good English, I did,nt know she was Dutch until I asked her.
> 
> norm


 :lol: Just as well you were able to speak as you were in the shower together Norm :wink:

Dick


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

goldi said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Yes I reckon reg plates has something to do with it if you know you can converse you are more likly to. A few weaks ago I was in the shower on a site with a lady who spoke very good English, I did,nt know she was Dutch until I asked her.
> 
> norm


Nice work if you can get it. :lol:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Glandwr said:


> With the greatest respect 1302 I wonder what he would make of you  ?
> 
> Dick


Hence the 'wink' 

no malice given, intended or inferred


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Enock said:


> Funnily enough, on my last visit to France, I would say bonjour to, Belgians, Germans, French, Dutch, Norwegian and English, and all would respond with a bonjour in return or just a simple smile in acknowledgment....
> 
> The only ones that totally blanked both me and my wife was the Italian family...
> 
> Go figure.. 8)


Me too, I've always had a polite return when giving a smile and a hello or Bonjour....in France. Except from a few British Motorhomers.
Last year me and one other motorhome were on the Aire in Buchy and I went and introduced myself out of politeness, both being Brits and the only two vehicles on the Aire.
What a sad sod in the other motorhome, guy just did not want to know. On the other hand a young British lady came over and struck up a warm and friendly conversation with us when we were at City Europe this year.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

A lot of interesting comments. As many have said one can not really generalize too much, but there are trends common among people from the same society. The area that we live in in Italy is well know for it's residents being very closed to outsiders, kind of a mountain mentality. But then we haven't had so much trouble making friends here. 

As far as language goes, eye contact and a smile are universal, and good morning is pretty much understood by everyone.


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

As a non-brit I think that some British are quite reserved - particularly on home soil...however on the continent it is a bit diferent.

I always try a nod and a smile at people...particularly as they are slowly walking past the MH and having a good look at what we are doing. Will say hello in the local language.

So far on the Alpe d'Huez this week, we've had chats with 1xenglish, 1xwelsh, 1xirish, 1xaustrian, 2 french, 1xsaffa, 4xdutch (but the southerners pointed out that they were different to the northerners); and smiles to the spanish family - in fact, most of the MHers in our area. It is easier to break the ice because it is obvious why we are all there...also easier to ask questions.

We also helped out 1xdutch cyclist (gave him chocolate), 1xenglish lass cyclist (gave her lots of encouragement) and 1xaussie cyclist (gave him beer!). 

The french are great - I speak very bad/slow french and this doesn't phase them at all as they speak fast back at him - they seem happy with my few shrugs of the shoulders and a oui every now and then. 

:wink:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I did an 18 mile return bike ride yesterday along the Mawddach trail. (Dolgellau to Barmouth and back). On the way there were dozens on foot and bike.

Only about half met my eye and exchanged a greeting ranging from a nod or mumble to a sentence or two. We heard French, German a couple of Welsh bora das and chatted to a Swiss couple on the picnic break. I wonder if the silent half were English?

Dick


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

When we are out walking, I often exchange a couple of words with cyclists.  

The second word is usually 'off'. :lol:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Was that you? Funny how people look different with their trousers on :lol: . Did you hear me call out "this is a dedicated cycle path (No. 8 in the National cycle route) out of my way peasant" 

Dick


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Interesting topic, I try to greet everyone I meet, am shy till i have a few wines. Try to use the local language even though mostly limited to hello yes/no/please /thank you and 2 beers please.
John is always polite, but rarely uses anything other than English, seem to get similar responses, so language used seems to be immaterial.
Had a nice conversation with a dutch lady in Masham this week. we also spoke to 2 couples one on site who lives about 3 miles from my old home, and another at the brewery who used to live in the next street to where we now live.
I'm not one to turn down the opportunity to speak to another English speaker especially after being away for a few weeks, ( thanks Teensvan).
If you think it's bad abroad, try turning up at a uk campsite as a van with 3/4 women in it, love watching and often hearing the speculation.
Sue


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

One thing I was told a while back by an English couple is that they don't like the way we "Italians" park so close to them. They often move farther away. I suppose on this last trip we aggravated a UK couple by parking way to close, but the Belgian guy who helped us back in said that we should not park in the other open space as it was too close to the light and our camper would fill with bugs in the night.


----------



## DaveTheFramer (Apr 11, 2013)

My own experience of driving in Italy was so frightening, I daren't take my eyes off the road at all, in case I missed anything on a collision course with me.

Dave


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

DaveTheFramer said:


> My own experience of driving in Italy was so frightening, I daren't take my eyes off the road at all, in case I missed anything on a collision course with me.
> 
> Dave


For some odd reason foreigners think Italians are not afraid to have an accident. Well yes no matter what you think they are just as afraid of having one as you are, maybe even more since you can leave the country and they can't. And they are probably less able to afford the cost of it.


----------



## DaveTheFramer (Apr 11, 2013)

It was more of a comment on the bravado exhibited by Italian drivers. The shear courage has to be seen to be believed. When you are being overtaken on a blind bend by a yoof driving a car with about 60 horsepowers less than you do whilst checking his hair in the rear view mirror, try smiling at a passing motorhome driver!!!!!

It's mainly jealousy, my hair can all seen in the rear view mirror of life in a clump by the side of the road.

Dave


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*K*

Who cares


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I admit to being a bit reserved and not that quick to strike up a conversation with passing travellers.

What I have experienced with British motorhomers, and mostly those from north of Watford (where there be dragons), is that their first line of chat is to tell you where you should visit because they've been there and liked it so you would too.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

tonyt said:


> What I have experienced with British motorhomers, is that their first line of chat is to tell you where you should visit because they've been there and liked it so you would too.


Yes, we have often been told, even by other nationalities to visit this or that place as it is so beautiful  
Having been let down so many times, we don't bother any more, unless something specific we are interested in has been mentioned.
Everybody appreciates different things
:lol:


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

DaveTheFramer said:


> It was more of a comment on the bravado exhibited by Italian drivers. The shear courage has to be seen to be believed. When you are being overtaken on a blind bend by a yoof driving a car with about 60 horsepowers less than you do whilst checking his hair in the rear view mirror, try smiling at a passing motorhome driver!!!!!
> 
> It's mainly jealousy, my hair can all seen in the rear view mirror of life in a clump by the side of the road.
> 
> Dave


Well stupid drivers passing really bothers me too. Especially when it doesn't do them any good to pass because the road is full of cars ahead and they are just putting people in danger.


----------

